# BB bulk buy beans nr / nf ?



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm researching about the beans in the December bb bulk buy. Some of the beans have the letters nr or nf or in the description ie

Nicaragua shg micro lot el bury (nr)

Honduras shg (nf)

Anyone know now what the letters nf/nr mean?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Something to do with Rainforest certs i am told.

That deal has expired now, they are putting up a new deal next week.


----------

